# Can I use 5w30 in my 01 vw jetta gls?



## RedVirus80 (Jan 17, 2008)

Can I use 5W30 in my 01 vw jetta gls? 
158K mi 

Been using royal Purple synthetic 10W30 and seen most people have been using 5W30 or 5W40. 
I'm sticking with RP just need to know if I can go with 5W30 ..Just let me know if I been using the wrong weight...I don't do cheap oil either 
I'm in south carolina near the beach so it doesn't get snow here also.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*you'll be fine*



RedVirus80 said:


> Can I use 5W30 in my 01 vw jetta gls?
> 158K mi
> 
> Been using royal Purple synthetic 10W30 and seen most people have been using 5W30 or 5W40.
> ...


 sure you'll get a response pushing m1 high miles or edge, but you're ok. use what you're comfortable with. just change it regularly. where you live 5w-xx or 10w-xx are fine year round.


----------



## RedVirus80 (Jan 17, 2008)

Summerville,SC but in Petersburg,VA at the moment


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy moly, Royal Purple in a 2.Slo? Why? 

DINO OIL! High Miles oil, like Castrol or Maxlife, or even M1 HiMiles! 

Best all-around oil would be Rotella SemiSynth 10w-30. Just go 5k and forget about it. If you burn oil, top it off with Rotella 15w-40.


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

When you've bought a used car with 118K on it and don't know what kind of oil has been used throughout the vehicle's life is it safe to run synthetic or semi-synthetic? 

Car is an 8v 2.0.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

http://www.valvoline.com/faqs/motor-oil/types-weights-and-viscosity/ 


Is switching types of motor oil (conventional, synthetic, etc.) harmful to my vehicle's engine? 

Conventional, synthetic blend, synthetic and high-mileage motor oils are compatible and will not harm your vehicle's engine.


----------



## g&g (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks Apexxx, good info. 

I'm just curious what I can run in my engine because I have a lot of oil laying around, namely 5w-30 semi-synth and plenty of Rotella T 15w-40. 

Anyone ever use the 15w-40 in a 2.0 8v? It's thick but is it too thick for a northeast car?


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

15w-40 is what our BOSCH shop uses....in almost everything, inc Mom's 2.Slo Passat. It really will bog down the engine a bit, but it's usable above freezing. 

You could always mix it down with thin oil, but it's really no big deal. 

The 2.Slo will literally run on anything. 

Just use the appropriate oil seasonally. You'll look forward to the 5w-30 after 15w-40. Not a bad combo.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Man, in that engine you can run whatever you want.
I had that engine way back when I lived in Europe, I was running 15W40 mineral oil. 
If I had it now, probably I would run Shell Rotella 5W40.


----------

